# Want to take away litter tray- any advice?



## auntybetsy (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi I want to remove my cats' litter tray so they will go to the toilet outside. I've moved it to the door but don't know what to do next. Anyone got any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I would pick a spot in the garden to designate the 'toilet' area and place used litter there for a while, then dig it into the soil.

Also it is best to still have a litter tray inside even if the cat is going out as can be a useful indicator if they are ill etc and is advisable to lock a cat in at night for safety (predators such as foxes, car accidents more likely as driver can't see the cat easily) and they then still have somewhere to go at night.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

when i let my three moggys out i just took the litter tray away they just started doing it outside, i never put the litter tray outside.

but hay all cats are different.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

we put soil from the garden in the litter tray, then after a while took it away. I figured as he was used to the soil he would go outside. this was when he was fairly young and he's never had one since.

*Heidi*


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

I moved the litter tray towards the back door over about a week period. Then when it was at the door I put it outside and they used it outside then I tipped some used litter on the soil and they got the message.


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

I didnt think it would be so hard to get my cat to poo outside! He seems to hold it untill he gets in, the heads straight for the litter tray - I really want him to learn to go outside because the litter tray smells in the summer.

I think I might tray putting soil in the litter tray insted of litter and see how he reacts!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I am not very knowledgeable on cats - but we do have them - I have always trained my cats in trays with litter - if you want the to go outside I would advise that you start putting soil into the litter tray first
~DT


----------

